# Pictures of Hurricane Jenny (56k No No) big pictures.



## Bennai (Jul 10, 2007)

These pictures were not taken by me, but my a firend of mine who went to Cuba and took these pics of hurricane Jenny.

Ive never really seen pictures like this before of storms and i think there amazing myself.

He isnt a pro photographer or claim to be very good, he just happened to be in Cuba when she hit.


----------



## Bennai (Jul 10, 2007)

the bottom one was a 3 peice photo which shows it coming to the floor, i just dont have the other 2 pieces of it.


----------



## Brocks (Mar 31, 2006)

They are amazing. I would love to be able to get those sorts of shots!


----------



## Bennai (Jul 10, 2007)

wouldnt you just,

hes got me hooked, i want to go storm chasing now!! hes got about 50 photos on a disk of it hes bringing for me!


----------



## NKS (Feb 22, 2007)

ermm...you have been had by your mate me thinks...

These pics have been circling the internet for a few years...


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

nks said:


> ermm...you have been had by your mate me thinks...
> 
> These pics have been circling the internet for a few years...


Well that was a conversation stopper...


----------



## Bennai (Jul 10, 2007)

how can you be sure? are they exactly the same pics??


----------



## Jixes (Jul 16, 2007)

> I want to go storm chasing now!!


Your wouldn't want to to it your own car, it would get filthy and all the giant hail stones would do the paint much good. :lol:


----------



## scoobyc (May 29, 2006)

Bennai said:


> how can you be sure? are they exactly the same pics??


i've got exactly the same pics too from an email in 2005


----------



## Bennai (Jul 10, 2007)

lol true! would have to have a serious go with the PC on them swirls


----------



## Bennai (Jul 10, 2007)

on a quick search of the picture name, its true hes proper mugged me off!!

they are photos of hurricane katrina.

little b*****d


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

Still the 2nd photo is really great


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

Yup, whatever the origins, they are superb photos.


----------



## NKS (Feb 22, 2007)

Bennai said:


> on a quick search of the picture name, its true hes proper mugged me off!!
> 
> they are photos of hurricane katrina.
> 
> little b*****d


Funny....:lol:

Still great pics to whoever took them....


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

All three look like tornado formations to me rather than hurricane conditions; hurricanes are hundreds of miles across, and thus the circular pattern to them that can be seen from above (i.e. satellite shots) isn't visible from the ground, rather the hurricane sweeps in more like a usual storm, albeit a lot stronger. Tornado's are usually a few meters up to half a km across, hence whey the above shots are more likely showing tornado formations.


----------



## Bennai (Jul 10, 2007)

so whos up for a D/W meet for storm chasing pics?? lol, still must be a great experience being so close to a force of nature like that, id love to have a go.

Very knowledgable there rich!


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

WX51 TXR said:


> All three look like tornado formations to me rather than hurricane conditions; hurricanes are hundreds of miles across, and thus the circular pattern to them that can be seen from above (i.e. satellite shots) isn't visible from the ground, rather the hurricane sweeps in more like a usual storm, albeit a lot stronger. Tornado's are usually a few meters up to half a km across, hence whey the above shots are more likely showing tornado formations.


Rich Cooper aka Wincey Willis!


----------



## Blake-R (Apr 11, 2007)

I was going to say the 3rd picture looks very professional to me!! Awesome shots.

Twister is still a great film


----------



## Wozza (Mar 3, 2007)

I wasnt convinced, as they pictures look like they have been HDR`d.


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Wozza said:


> I wasnt convinced, as they pictures look like they have been HDR`d.


I'm not sure, the sky in the last one is properly overexposed, so if someone went to the extent of HDR then they would prob have sorted it out. If they are pro shots they probably would have used a ND fgrad filter anyway.


----------



## G60 VV (Jun 7, 2006)

with regards to the origin of these photos - http://www.snopes.com/photos/natural/storm.asp


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2007)

great pics love the last 1


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

really cool pics, the second one is pretty scary


----------

